
A Brief History of Bad Santa - kawera
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/brief-history-bad-santa
======
CM30
I think they need to fix some of their links. The one about the National Bank
of Cisco robbery goes to localhost, which obviously makes it unusable.

That said, it's an interesting read. Didn't know so many crooks used Santa's
image for this sort of stuff...

